# Searching for a man that loves Pits for LTR!!



## pitsrock64 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello.....anyone know a single man in good shape between the ages 43-56 that is passionate about helping pitbulls? I read a story about a couple that met on a pitbull website, fell in love and now run one of the biggest pitbull rescues in Missouri. I live in Cary NC, im a SWF 42 5'11" athletic build and love pitbulls! I have one of my own and three fosters who where all rescues. My dream is to one day own more land, rescue more pits and fight the war against pit fighters. Anyone interested?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

What was the name of that rescue in Missouri?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitsrock64 (Oct 26, 2013)

*MPR*

The Missouri Pit Bull Rescue......
Veronique and Rob Chesser met on a pitbull website in 1997 and opened MPR in 1999 and is still up and running to this day.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow. I actually like their site. The dogs are mislabeled but they have a lot of good info on there about DA and management. Good luck!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I moved this to the lounge since it wasn't pictures, just FYI


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Me and my BF actually met online talking about APBTs and our passion for them and now we are planning to move early next year and buy some land so we can be hermits and have all the dogs we could ever want  so its possible and very likely you will find exactly who you are looking for that shares your passion! 

Good luck! Its f***ing awesome when you do find the one and both share the same nerd like passion for dogs, makes the "honey I got another dog" bit one hell of a lot easier! LOL


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Gotta see some pics!!!

U aint a serial rapist r ya?


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

welder said:


> Gotta see some pics!!!
> 
> U aint a serial rapist r ya?


You wish....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

welder said:


> Gotta see some pics!!!
> 
> U aint a serial rapist r ya?


Come on welder. We know serial rapists are your thing

Really though it's great to find someone who is just as passionate about something as you are. My husband and I met on a blind date. I'm blessed he loves the breed like I do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitsrock64 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Thanx....*

U guys are awesome! You all cheered me up


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I qualify for all of that except the age thing...I'm only 38.

Damn, sorry!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know why people looking for love are picky about age or body. Shoot fat boys need love too! and so do the young ones!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> I don't know why people looking for love are picky about age or body. Shoot fat boys need love too! and so do the young ones!


Rotfl!!! Ames I love you!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

ames said:


> I don't know why people looking for love are picky about age or body. Shoot fat boys need love too! and so do the young ones!


That and if you guys share the same interests and personality and talk for hours on end, youll love them regardless of if they dont fit our physical expectations to a "t"! I just got lucky and found a sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxy mother effer !!


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Pick me pick me


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

you might be taking on a little much there,

trying to rescue the world.

i live in morehead city, right up the road from you,

i recently cut back, i only have 7 now,

but like you i want the best for my dogs, and only keep as many as i can maintain

on a good level.

plus i fit the bill,

swm, 5'11 180lbs

age: on the higher end of your scale


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

She aint ready for u or ur hounds surfer lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

No hope for me.... I love bull dogs, but I'm short (5'6"), fat (240 lbs), ugly, and unhappily married


----------

